# Twenty Twenty - is it all that?



## FairwayDodger (Jan 15, 2015)

I like cricket, never played it but watch on the telly and have been to see it live. But I haven't seen much T20 until recently. For me, it's not nearly as exciting as it's hyped up to be. Sure, the batsmen have to take on more shots so you see plenty of sixes and wickets but it rarely seems to produce close matches.

I've watched a lot of the Big Bash and, more often than not, the result is pretty clear very early on in the chasing team's innings. The commentators end up just chatting away about total rubbish because there's nothing significant happening in the game.

Don't get me wrong, I'm enjoying it and when a match does go to the wire it's very exciting but it just doesn't seem to happen often enough.

What do the cricket aficionados think?


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 15, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I like cricket, never played it but watch on the telly and have been to see it live. But I haven't seen much T20 until recently. For me, it's not nearly as exciting as it's hyped up to be. Sure, the batsmen have to take on more shots so you see plenty of sixes and wickets but it rarely seems to produce close matches.

I've watched a lot of the Big Bash and, more often than not, the result is pretty clear very early on in the chasing team's innings. The commentators end up just chatting away about total rubbish because there's nothing significant happening in the game.

Don't get me wrong, I'm enjoying it and when a match does go to the wire it's very exciting but it just doesn't seem to happen often enough.

What do the cricket aficionados think?
		
Click to expand...

You missed an amazing Big Bash match on Saturday then, with KP! One team was storming the run chase, lost a few wickets and it came down to the final ball, and whether or not there was a direct hit on the stumps to run them out or not. Was very good watching!


----------



## Piece (Jan 15, 2015)

English T20 was good until, IMHO, they over killed it. Too many extra games, too longer period, etc. Need to go back to quality approach and engagement - do it when the kids are off and can watch/attend, decent names playing, and not too many games!


----------



## Tongo (Jan 15, 2015)

Its a good format for an evening out but in terms of providing entertainment that will live long in the memory its fairly forgettable.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 15, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			You missed an amazing Big Bash match on Saturday then, with KP! One team was storming the run chase, lost a few wickets and it came down to the final ball, and whether or not there was a direct hit on the stumps to run them out or not. Was very good watching!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's very exciting when you get a close game but it just doesn't happen often enough. Typically, that seems to be one of the matches I missed!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 15, 2015)

T20 are like McDonalds. Instant fun, utterly forgettable. They both have their place.

T20 brings in the crowds and the money, both of which are good for the game. I agree that you get more one sided matches than close ones as it is a risk taking style of game. A good one is excellent, but too many are dull. I don't watch the IPL, will watch the odd BB game but only if nothing else is on and occasionally watch the odd English 20-20 match. The game needs 20-20 to keep it financially afloat.

I'm old fashioned and prefer my Test cricket. That I will watch, care about and envy every player good enough to play it.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 15, 2015)

main thing is you can what the whole match in a couple of hours. downside is there are now loads of games, ipl, BB, prem league and the Uk domestic comp.

Always enjoyed playing it though, a great laugh.


----------



## DCB (Jan 15, 2015)

I remember the good old days when the John Player Sunday afternoon cricket used to be played. Good stuff, all done and dusted in an afternoon. In those days the five day match was still king.... cricket as it is meant to be played 

20-20 just doesn't do it for me I'm afraid.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 15, 2015)

Great for the non cricket fan. My wife has no interest in any other format but will come to a 20/20 game at Nottingham with me and really enjoys it


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 15, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Its a good format for an evening out...
		
Click to expand...

^^^This...


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 15, 2015)

Great format to get the kids interested. My lad isn't too fussed by longer forms of the game, but will happily traipse to Old Trafford for a 20/20 game. We also sit down and watch the IPL when it's on.. I still prefer Test Cricket, but I'm not overly fussed by the 50 over game..


----------



## sportsbob (Jan 15, 2015)

It was brought in to attract a different audience and give them some excitement - young kids/women etc. Even the 50 over game takes practically all day which bored the 'not-that-bothered' spectator. Good fun


----------



## fundy (Jan 15, 2015)

Bit of a purist here so prefer the longer format. T20 has a place nowadays but personally think its now being overdone to the detriment of the health of the overall sport. 

One of the biggest issues for me is the belief that 200+ v 200+ is the best outcome for the fans with lots of 6s and 4s, this for me is dumbing the game down to the lowest denominator. Too many very flat pitches, boundaries being brought in, bats getting better etc has made the bowlers lot almost untenable in some games, they may as well just have a bowling machine there.

Much rather see proper balance between bat and ball, the games played on full size pitches where mis-hits are out not 10 rows back for 6, tracks where decent bowlers have a fair chance of outwitting the batsmen and the game relies fully on the all round skills of the side


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 15, 2015)

fundy said:



			Bit of a purist here so prefer the longer format. T20 has a place nowadays but personally think its now being overdone to the detriment of the health of the overall sport. 

One of the biggest issues for me is the belief that 200+ v 200+ is the best outcome for the fans with lots of 6s and 4s, this for me is dumbing the game down to the lowest denominator. Too many very flat pitches, boundaries being brought in, bats getting better etc has made the bowlers lot almost untenable in some games, they may as well just have a bowling machine there.

Much rather see proper balance between bat and ball, the games played on full size pitches where mis-hits are out not 10 rows back for 6, tracks where decent bowlers have a fair chance of outwitting the batsmen and the game relies fully on the all round skills of the side
		
Click to expand...

That is known as Test cricket. If people want runs in 20-20, give em runs. 20-20 is showbiz so give them some razzle.

I see the game splitting slightly. 20-20 specialists and then the more technically gifted players still playing test match cricket. Old guys will play 20-20 still, a bit like the MLS in football, when they can no longer carry on at test level. The format to suffer is likely to be the 50 over one day game. It looks a little lost now with no one particularly caring for it in the same way they do either 20-20 or Test matches.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 15, 2015)

Tome, it's good entertainment but 'not Cricket'!


----------



## sportsbob (Jan 15, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Tome, it's good entertainment but 'not Cricket'!
		
Click to expand...

Are you Geoffrey Boycott in disguise?


----------



## louise_a (Jan 15, 2015)

Its dumbed down cricket for people with short attention spans


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2015)

I enjoyed it when it first started but over hyped and over played now.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 15, 2015)

louise_a said:



			Its dumbed down cricket for people with short attention spans
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			I enjoyed it when it first started but over hyped and over played now.
		
Click to expand...

Ironically enough one of the most interesting games of T20 i've seen was the final of the local Premier League comp (the highest level of club cricket) at the Ageas / Rose Bowl last year. T20 cricket without the fripperies with a genuinely local crowd (in that the players on the boundary knew those in the stands) A good night out and i shall be returning this year.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 15, 2015)

I got this when I was about 8 or 9 when I asked my mum for subbuteo...

http://cf.geekdo-images.com/images/pic137287_md.jpg

Great introduction to the game. Have followed it from a distance every since.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 15, 2015)

It's not 'dumbed down' cricket. It's what we played at school, 30 years ago. Limited over cricket. No one played test cricket. No one ever has, except at test level. No one played one day cricket either. It was done and dusted in an afternoon. Cricket for the masses has always been limited overs.

It's test cricket that is the oddity.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 16, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			It's not 'dumbed down' cricket. It's what we played at school, 30 years ago. Limited over cricket. No one played test cricket. No one ever has, except at test level. No one played one day cricket either. It was done and dusted in an afternoon. Cricket for the masses has always been limited overs.

It's test cricket that is the oddity.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise, me and my works team play 20 over cricket in the evenings during the summer.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 16, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Likewise, me and my works team play 20 over cricket in the evenings during the summer.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to say that all you need to add is that everyone has to bowl 2 overs and you have to retire at 25 unless everyone else is out and you have the game of Pub Cricket that has been around for years.


----------



## Slime (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes ............................. if Chris Gayle is batting!



*Slime*.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 28, 2015)

Pleased to report that the final is a thriller, going right down to the wire....

:whoo:


----------



## fundy (Jan 28, 2015)

surely Lee doesnt finish his career with the most amazing hat trick here...........


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 28, 2015)

fundy said:



			surely Lee doesnt finish his career with the most amazing hat trick here...........
		
Click to expand...

Amazing, 1 ball, need 1 run... last of Brett Lee's career and on a hat trick.... I take it all back - fantastic!


----------



## fundy (Jan 28, 2015)

oh dear Moises, you just fumbled the Big Bash lol


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 28, 2015)

Brett Lee bowling the 18th over cost them that win but no one willing to admit that.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 28, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			Brett Lee bowling the 18th over cost them that win but no one willing to admit that.
		
Click to expand...

Was it his fault or the fielder who was out of position causing the no ball? Or the captain for allowing it to happen?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 28, 2015)

Cracking game and great finish - would have been brilliant if Lee had finished his career with a hat trick and win in the BBL

Think we should go down the line of just 8 counties franchised - pick the 8 that that really get the T20 ( any financial gains to be spread amongst all counties after costs )

Or possibly make 8 areas from the counties


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 28, 2015)

Collingwood and Trescothick were agreed on Sky that we will have to go down the route of franchises to re-ignite public interest in T20.

Suggestion is that they should be based on traditional Test venues plus, some or all of, the other International grounds.

That would be two franchises in London plus Birmingham, Manchester, Leeds & Nottingham together with the possibilities of Southampton, Bristol, Cardiff & Durham.

Ten teams each playing nine games with the top four qualifying for semi-finals. 

Games to be played during August school holidays with semis & final played over Bank Holiday week-end.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 28, 2015)

Would definatly need one near Bristol as its massive in Somerset - Taunton is pretty much sold out every T20.

I wouldn't personally just use test ground - need to filter the finance around 

Some great T20 ground around - Canterbury , Taunton for example 

Certainly need to revamp the comp though 

We started it but others have moved it on


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 28, 2015)

Franchise is the only way...I think it could work...but will the ECB listen?  Doubtful


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would definatly need one near Bristol as its massive in Somerset - Taunton is pretty much sold out every T20.

I wouldn't personally just use test ground - need to filter the finance around 

Some great T20 ground around - Canterbury , Taunton for example 

Certainly need to revamp the comp though 

We started it but others have moved it on
		
Click to expand...

Needs to be Test venues if we are looking to attract large crowds. Taunton & Canterbury are marvellous old grounds but they are too small and hark back to the county game. That is not what the new tournament should be about.

The revenues generated should, like those currently arising from Tests and ODI's, pass to the ECB for distribution to all counties, including the minors.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 28, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Needs to be Test venues if we are looking to attract large crowds. Taunton & Canterbury are marvellous old grounds but they are too small and hark back to the county game. That is not what the new tournament should be about.

The revenues generated should, like those currently arising from Tests and ODI's, pass to the ECB for distribution to all counties, including the minors.
		
Click to expand...

Think there a lot of hurdles because of the counties and how the player purchases work and will be funded ?


----------



## Tongo (Jan 28, 2015)

Wabinez said:



			Franchise is the only way...I think it could work...but will the ECB listen?  Doubtful
		
Click to expand...

The ECB is too much of a case of the tail wagging the dog. The counties have too much influence and they arent going to go for a franchise T20. It wont be happening any time soon unless someone like Kerry Packer comes along and forces the issue.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think there a lot of hurdles because of the counties and how the player purchases work and will be funded ?
		
Click to expand...

Obviously there are a number of issues and vested interests to combat but they will have to be dealt with as this could be vital for the survival of the game in this country.

After the initial success most counties are now seeing a drop in their T20 attendances and these together with the share of the television money from Tests are all that has been keeping them going.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 28, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Obviously there are a number of issues and vested interests to combat but they will have to be dealt with as this could be vital for the survival of the game in this country.

After the initial success most counties are now seeing a drop in their T20 attendances and these together with the share of the television money from Tests are all that has been keeping them going.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree :thup:


----------



## 6inchcup (Jan 29, 2015)

the original idea was to grab the people who didnt watch cricket,give them a match that started after work,and finished early enough to get home and be in bed at a normal time ready for the following days work,the football/rugby guys wanted instant results NOT something that took the best part of a week,no action for hours on end (remember Boycott yaaaaawwwwwnnnnnnn) and more often ended in a draw,it brought family's in and the kids loved the razamataz,great game full of action.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2015)

If you start going down the franchise route it'll be the death knell for many counties who rely heavily on the T20 income to supplement their income for the year especially when county matches are attended by members and a few hundred (at best) cricket lovers if the weather is half decent. Those without a test venue or a team that progress in the one day comps are always struggling. No way the ECB will let counties go to the wall


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 29, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If you start going down the franchise route it'll be the death knell for many counties who rely heavily on the T20 income to supplement their income for the year especially when county matches are attended by members and a few hundred (at best) cricket lovers if the weather is half decent. Those without a test venue or a team that progress in the one day comps are always struggling. No way the ECB will let counties go to the wall
		
Click to expand...

I suggest you study the current finances of the counties.

T20 attendances have fallen since the early days and TV viewing is failing. The franchise system would be used to generate income for the game in general. This is what happens with The Big Bash in Australia.

A tournament played over a shortened period by a reduced number of teams would be more likely to capture and maintain the interest of the public (both those that are already followers of the game and others) compared with the present protracted, dull format.

Continue with the current set-up and both T20 in this country and, ultimately, county cricket will die.


----------



## fundy (Jan 29, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			I suggest you study the current finances of the counties.

T20 attendances have fallen since the early days and TV viewing is failing. *The franchise system would be used to generate income for the game in general. This is what happens with The Big Bash in Australia.*

A tournament played over a shortened period by a reduced number of teams would be more likely to capture and maintain the interest of the public (both those that are already followers of the game and others) compared with the present protracted, dull format.

Continue with the current set-up and both T20 in this country and, ultimately, county cricket will die.
		
Click to expand...

Great theory, the big bash is as yet to make a profit still though!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 29, 2015)

fundy said:



			Great theory, the big bash is as yet to make a profit still though!
		
Click to expand...

Really? Wow, that surprises me because I've watched a lot of it and the crowds have been great. Must be paying the players too much!  Lots of kids going and seemingly loving it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 29, 2015)

Cricket Australia have put about 40mil dollars into the BB and the expect the profit to come in after this years event with all the teams now having a major sponser and the telly deal of 100mil dollars 

Also counties starting to think the franchise might be the way to go 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/cr...-Big-Bash-style-T20-franchise-tournament.html


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 29, 2015)

fundy said:



			Great theory, the big bash is as yet to make a profit still though!
		
Click to expand...

This is its fourth year and I believe the organisers are anticipating a profit this year based upon attendances and increasing viewing figures throughout the cricketing world.

Personally I am a traditionalist in that I love the long form of the game, be it Tests or County Championship, but I recognise the need for the game to face up to change if it is to survive.

When it was first introduced here T20 captured the public's imagination but now people recognise that the competition has become two drawn out. This means that compared with the IPL or the Big Bash it lacks the excitement that goes with having the world's best players taking part.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2015)

The problem is the ECB are as entrenched as the FA and I really can't see them breaking up the existing county set up especially as the Big Bash isn't a profitable business model as yet.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 29, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The problem is the ECB are as entrenched as the FA and I really can't see them breaking up the existing county set up especially as the Big Bash isn't a profitable business model as yet.
		
Click to expand...

The big difference between the two bodies is that the ECB is directly involved with the game at the top level in a way that the FA is not due to the influence and power of the Premier League.

This being the case the ECB are nowhere near the level of ineptitude of the FA.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 30, 2015)

20-20 brings in money but blimey it is absolutely forgettable. It is real fast food stuff. Good at the time, 5 minutes later gone from the memory. As long as it keeps money coming into the game though it serves its purpose.


----------



## Tongo (Jan 30, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			20-20 brings in money but blimey it is absolutely forgettable. It is real fast food stuff. Good at the time, 5 minutes later gone from the memory. As long as it keeps money coming into the game though it serves its purpose.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on. It is little more than a cash cow.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			20-20 brings in money but blimey it is absolutely forgettable. It is real fast food stuff. Good at the time, 5 minutes later gone from the memory. As long as it keeps money coming into the game though it serves its purpose.
		
Click to expand...

Guess will depend on how much interest a person has in the match 

Being a Somerset fan I have been to a few finals day - loved them and still remember the day out in 05 when we won then 2009 and 2010 when we lost - especially 2010 as it was a brilliant final


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2015)

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/31635888

This would be a great idea 

8 teams ?

Bristol/Taunton
Cardiff
London
Manchester
Leeds
Southampton
Birmingham
Nottingham

Or if ten 

An extra one in London and Leicester ?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/31635888

This would be a great idea 

8 teams ?

Bristol/Taunton
Cardiff
London
Manchester
Leeds
Southampton
Birmingham
Nottingham

Or if ten 

An extra one in London and Leicester ?
		
Click to expand...


Ten teams playing at the International grounds so, sorry Phil, that rules out Taunton (both the ground and the town far too small) but would include Durham and two London based teams.

Leicester is also too small a ground and the support is lacking despite the county's success in the early days of T20.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2015)

Doesn't have to be international grounds 

It's about the counties and grounds that have embraced the T20 over the years Taunton and Somerset is one of those counties who would join with Gloucester


----------



## Tongo (Feb 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/cricket/31635888

This would be a great idea 

8 teams ?

Bristol/Taunton
Cardiff
London
Manchester
Leeds
Southampton
Birmingham
Nottingham

Or if ten 

An extra one in London and Leicester ?
		
Click to expand...

The whole franchises scenario will only work if the England internationals play and some of the best T20 talent from around the globe are signed up. 

 It'll be a dead duck if its just substandard fare.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2015)

Tongo said:



			The whole franchises scenario will only work if the England internationals play and some of the best T20 talent from around the globe are signed up. 

 It'll be a dead duck if its just substandard fare.
		
Click to expand...

That's why it needs to be franchised to allow people to pay the top players - auction style 

The issue is there could be a number of county players who wouldn't play


----------



## Tongo (Feb 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's why it needs to be franchised to allow people to pay the top players - auction style 

The issue is there could be a number of county players who wouldn't play
		
Click to expand...

If the ECB really want this to be a goer they need to sit down and make a list of the overseas players they would like to see in the comp. So the likes of Gayle, McCullum, Warner, Steyn, Dhoni, Kohli etc. 

Getting some of these will be easier than others. But they need to be proactive as people wont travel great distances to see middle of the road equivalents.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2015)

Tongo said:



			If the ECB really want this to be a goer they need to sit down and make a list of the overseas players they would like to see in the comp. So the likes of Gayle, McCullum, Warner, Steyn, Dhoni, Kohli etc. 

Getting some of these will be easier than others. But they need to be proactive as people wont travel great distances to see middle of the road equivalents.
		
Click to expand...

It will follow the IPL and Big Bash model - players put themselves into an auction and teams will pick them and pay money for them.

It will Prob take a year to get going just like the Big Bash did


----------



## Tongo (Feb 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It will follow the IPL and Big Bash model - players put themselves into an auction and teams will pick them and pay money for them.

It will Prob take a year to get going just like the Big Bash did
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Although the EPL will have the advantage over the BB in that there wont be much international cricket played elsewhere so they should be able to tempt some of the top calibre performers.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Doesn't have to be international grounds 

It's about the counties and grounds that have embraced the T20 over the years Taunton and Somerset is one of those counties who would join with Gloucester
		
Click to expand...

Franchises are nothing to do with counties and county identities. 

It needs to be a new style and the fact that Trent Bridge is the home of Notts or Headingley is Yorks is coincidental. Franchises would be "representing" major cities and conurbations i.e. where the potential market is not quaint old fashioned county cricket.

 The Big Bash is all about city based franchises rather than States.

Anything else is just a re-hash of what we already have and that isn't working.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 26, 2015)

And any franchise that is created needs to ensure their is a hot bed of fans in the area that already go to watch a county play T20 

The Big Bash was easy to concentrate on just cities because the states would still be represented - 

Taking away T20 from areas that have successful T20 set ups will be counter productive 

Cannot dismiss the counties in any new T20 set up. 

Just sticking to grounds that already have internationals just keeps them getting the money whilst ignoring all the other counties.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And any franchise that is created needs to ensure their is a hot bed of fans in the area that already go to watch a county play T20 

The Big Bash was easy to concentrate on just cities because the states would still be represented - 

Taking away T20 from areas that have successful T20 set ups will be counter productive 

Cannot dismiss the counties in any new T20 set up. 

Just sticking to grounds that already have internationals just keeps them getting the money whilst ignoring all the other counties.
		
Click to expand...

The grounds are just the means of generating the income which would then be distributed throughout cricket, not retained by the host grounds.

Grounds such as Taunton or Grace Road with their capacity of only 8500  are not likely to generate much income for central funds.

Sorry to see that having initially embraced the merits of the franchise route you are now letting your own allegiances to interfere.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And any franchise that is created needs to ensure their is a hot bed of fans in the area that already go to watch a county play T20 

The Big Bash was easy to concentrate on just cities because the states would still be represented - 

Taking away T20 from areas that have successful T20 set ups will be counter productive 

Cannot dismiss the counties in any new T20 set up. 

*Just sticking to grounds that already have internationals just keeps them getting the money whilst ignoring all the other counties*.
		
Click to expand...

This will be the stumbling block for the whole shebang for me, the politics and the in-fighting. The ECB need to grasp control and make sure that the tournament works for English cricket, not just those with parochial interests. However, as English domestic cricket is a prime example of the tail wagging the dog i can envision it becoming a minefield of greed and self interest.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2015)

Surely if the idea is to make cash and generate bigger crowds it has to be at the bigger grounds to cope with capacity. What happens to the amalgamated sides? How is the money divided (number of their players picked - 50/50?)


----------



## Tongo (Feb 26, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Surely if the idea is to make cash and generate bigger crowds it has to be at the bigger grounds to cope with capacity. What happens to the amalgamated sides? How is the money divided (number of their players picked - 50/50?)
		
Click to expand...

It'll be these issues that will provoke the in-fighting and petty politics.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 26, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Surely if the idea is to make cash and generate bigger crowds it has to be at the bigger grounds to cope with capacity. What happens to the amalgamated sides? How is the money divided (number of their players picked - 50/50?)
		
Click to expand...

They should not be seen as amalgamated sides but rather as new entities based in the cities already listed and combining overseas players with English. No reason why those English players could not include some from the Minor Counties.

As for the money that should be distributed throughout the game.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Feb 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And any franchise that is created needs to ensure their is a hot bed of fans in the area that already go to watch a county play T20 

The Big Bash was easy to concentrate on just cities because the states would still be represented - 

Taking away T20 from areas that have successful T20 set ups will be counter productive 

Cannot dismiss the counties in any new T20 set up. 

Just sticking to grounds that already have internationals just keeps them getting the money whilst ignoring all the other counties.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree. They need to be in areas with big populations, where *new* crowds can be attracted. Just because Taunton can fill 8.5k seats regularly doesn't make it a hot bed. It's all about big party atmosphere, and bigger grounds help that (n.b. I love taunton, had a brilliant day out there for a one day game, but it wouldn't work for this purpose). The ten international grounds fit these criterias!


----------

